# Das Gehirn eines Hundes



## DER SCHWERE (4 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Padderson (4 Okt. 2012)

is ein Hundehirn wirklich so kompliziert aufgebaut?


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2012)

ich dachte da gibts nur Fressen, kacken und Fortpflanzung


----------



## couriousu (5 Okt. 2012)

ganz schön komplex - da funktionieren Computer geradliniger (... gilt nicht für Windows ...)


----------

